# Gran Turismo 5 Collectors Edition DLC Cars Revealed, Audi R8 V10 Chrome Line Included



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The long slow tease seems shortly at an end. Gamers and driving sim aficionados eagerly await the release of the latest and greatest evolution of the Gran Turismo franchise and its programmers at Polyphony have today announced a Collector's Edition at $99.99 SRP. Among the benefits of the Collector's edition is a voucher for five exclusive downloadable cars with custom liveries. The Collector's Edition will begin deliveries November 2 but Polyphony suggests pre-ordering your copy as supplies are limited.

The five cars included in the download pack include: 

•*Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro Chrome Line Edition
•*BMW M3 Coupe Chrome Line Edition
•*Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640 Chrome Line Edition
•*Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupe Chrome Line Edition
•*Shelby Cobra 427 Chrome Line Edition

Read more and see photos of the other cars at Gran Turismo's website.

* Full Story *


----------

